
Hacking WebUSB - yarapavan
https://labs.mwrinfosecurity.com/blog/webusb/
======
yarapavan
On the 5th September this year, Chrome 61 was released with WebUSB enabled as
a default feature.

WebUSB is a JavaScript API to allow web sites access to connected USB devices.
It is aimed at scientific and industrial USB devices and does not support
common devices like webcams, HIDs, or mass storage devices. However, many
other USB devices can be accessed using the WebUSB API, and users may not
realize the level of access gained whenever they grant permission to a web
site.

